
Show HN: Hero Map – Covering the world in a fog of war to encourage exploration - dalimil_
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=dalimil.heromap
======
eb0la
This remember me the (paper) maps where you can scratch the places you've
been.

I like the idea, and I think you can do a lot more of stuff than you can do
now with "just" gamification.

~~~
dalimil_
Do you have any specific ideas in mind?

~~~
eb0la
Sure, just sent you an email ;-)

------
fiatjaf
I liked the idea a lot. However I won't use it because it will waste my
battery.

Probably will make me sad also, reminding me that I almost never leave my
town.

~~~
dalimil_
I originally intended to only do the visualisation part but the problem is
that I somehow need to get a list of geocoordinates that a person previously
visited...

------
kiwijamo
This sounds like a cool idea! I think it's a shame it's not scalable on the
iPhone. :(

~~~
wingerlang
What do you mean by 'scalable'?

